# NBD, just a horse and toddler chilling in the yard



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Found this while I was going through my files, it was taken last summer of Indie (who regular has access to the whole property, she just likes chilling with us when we're outside) and my littlest brother (at the time 1) outside on a hot day. He was in his diapy because we had a kiddy pool out he was playing in, when he decided to come over and give Indie hugs and grass. SO CUTE. 

Anyway, I wanted to share in the case anyone else wanted a D'AWW moment. Side note, don't worry, Tom wasn't in any danger, Indie had no intention on moving far as my sister held a much coveted apple, and it was 90 that day. She turns into quite the little lard :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am a mom, so I could not help worrying and kind of sucking in my breath and holding it when I saw the baby walk over the leadline on the ground and then stand barefoot next to her lovely hooves. I just kind of think that way. 

Here's another example of what a worry wort I am; the glass table in an area with a horse. See? I will conjure up any possible accident, if I can.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> I am a mom, so I could not help worrying and kind of sucking in my breath and holding it when I saw the baby walk over the leadline on the ground and then stand barefoot next to her lovely hooves. I just kind of think that way.
> 
> Here's another example of what a worry wort I am; the glass table in an area with a horse. See? I will conjure up any possible accident, if I can.


I used too as well :lol: I'm well aware that every horse is still a horse, she is very well behaved and doesn't mess with things and is very mindful of toes. Quite the familys pet really. My family seems to have a hatred for shoes in the summer anyway :rofl:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

dumb question but what is NBD?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL, No Big Deal. My friend said it when she saw the video, I laughed


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see. Can I ask another dumb question? How is it that that video shows up like it's a reg. photo? I mean it's not a youtube or a link. You click on the photo and it starts. please explain to my non techy mind.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> I see. Can I ask another dumb question? How is it that that video shows up like it's a reg. photo? I mean it's not a youtube or a link. You click on the photo and it starts. please explain to my non techy mind.


I'm not really sure, I used the HTML code on photobucket instead of just linking to the video, since I don't put things like that on youtube. I guess that's just how photobucket rolls, I'm not exactly techy either :lol:


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

awwww bless! Love those moments.. the ones that shouldnt happen because its "unsafe" but DO happen because thats life and you cant wrap kiddies in bubble wrap.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have to agree with tiny... I nearly chocked on my dinner watching that kid so close to the horse. I'm not being funny, it doesn't matter how good, chilled or relaxed horses can be... they're flight animals.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I am a mom, so I could not help worrying and kind of sucking in my breath and holding it when I saw the baby walk over the leadline on the ground and then stand barefoot next to her lovely hooves. I just kind of think that way.
> 
> Here's another example of what a worry wort I am; the glass table in an area with a horse. See? I will conjure up any possible accident, if I can.


Must be a Mum thing, I would love to have an age poll on some of these....

the rope though, not an age thing, never ever step, or let a little one step inside a loop of rope, ask me how I know

Your horse shaped lawn mower is gorgeous, the baby is adorable, just my preference not to have them both served in such close proximity........stands next to Tiny in the worry Wart line


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I completly agree with daffyDuck... although she may be very well behaved and all...a horse is still a horse, and something could of happened that could've turned into a disaster.. IMO...I would NEVER let my child that close to a horse I don't care how 'dead' broke or well behaved they were! If something would've spooked her all of a sudden...I can't even imagine what might of happened to that precious baby standing way too close. I've heard too many stories of 'I can't believe she did that, she was such a well mannered horse'. That's it, you just never really know what could happen. I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but this is a subject I'm very touchy on.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

annaleah said:


> I completly agree with daffyDuck... although she may be very well behaved and all...a horse is still a horse, and something could of happened that could've turned into a disaster.. IMO...I would NEVER let my child that close to a horse I don't care how 'dead' broke or well behaved they were! If something would've spooked her all of a sudden...I can't even imagine what might of happened to that precious baby standing way too close. I've heard too many stories of 'I can't believe she did that, she was such a well mannered horse'. That's it, you just never really know what could happen. I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but this is a subject I'm very touchy on.


Everyone has their preferences, you know your horse best and what they are most capable off  Anything can turn into a disaster, and letting him walk over and give his four legged friend a hug and some grass is no more dangerous than letting him pet the neighbors dog. Not starting a debate, this is here for the awws and d'aws


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I want Teri to throw that apple and watch Indie run after it, shes so intent on staying near it. :lol:


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

ShinaKonga said:


> I want Teri to throw that apple and watch Indie run after it, shes so intent on staying near it. :lol:


She would :l


----------

